
The Hacker News post that changed the face of higher education - ishbaid
Over the past few months, I&#x27;ve become completely fascinated by Income Share Agreements and how much of an impact they&#x27;re having on higher education.<p>The idea of Income Share Agreements has been around since 1955, but they haven&#x27;t seen mass adoption until recently.<p>This post covers the recent history of ISA&#x27;s and how they helped kickstart the coding bootcamp revolution.<p>Kush Patel, Founder &amp; CEO of App Academy, and I recently had an in-depth recorded conversation exploring this topic: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2S0jiXR.<p>From what we could tell... the spark for the coding bootcamp revolution came from a single hacker news post. This one to be specific:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=3267133<p>Back in 2011, Kush and his brother saw this post and decided to enroll.<p>After the program, Kush saw how quickly other students were able to land jobs and start their software engineering careers.<p>Seeing this firsthand is what lead him to start App Academy which became the first coding bootcamp to incorporate Income Share Agreements as a financing option.<p>Others would fast-follow.<p>Make School in 2014. Lambda School in 2017. Flockjay in 2018. And now, in 2020, hundreds of programs.<p>ISA&#x27;s have had a few false starts, but for the first time, it looks as if they&#x27;re off the races.<p>Software engineering education became the first killer use case for ISA&#x27;s. And now, it&#x27;s quickly seeing mass adoption.<p>It&#x27;s so important that we start to see this idea spread now more than ever.<p>Over 10M Americans filed for the unemployment benefits in the month of March alone.<p>These individuals need job training and they need it now. Traditional higher education isn&#x27;t going to cut it.<p>We need a new method of job training.<p>One that is accessible from anywhere, provides trade-specific knowledge, and is generally risk-free.<p>If there was ever a time for ISA&#x27;s and career accelerators to thrive, it&#x27;s now.<p>And it&#x27;s all thanks to an innocent Hacker News post from 2011
======
cafard
A lot of early settlers in America emigrated from northern Europe as
indentured servants. I'd call that prior art.

